# Update on Murph's stomach And Abbie's eye



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Update on the kids:

Abbie's eye is looking better with the ointment in it 2x a day. So all good there 

Murph has not pooped in 48 hours lol. He got an injection to slow down his intestinal system at the vets on Wednesday night, and has been taking 1/2 a metronidazole morning and night since wednesday night. He was fasted from Wednesday night to last night, and then started on chicken and rice again, except, he went back to not really wanting any of the rice.

I made him mashed sweet potatoes instead of the rice tonight, and he scarfed it down, and licked the bowl clean. I had to clean his face afterwards because he had potato all over his face lol. 

So, now...I guess I just wait for him to finally poop. Thank you for all of the suggestions and help everyone!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i'm glad Abbie's eye is better. come on Murph, drop one and all of us will
feel better.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad Abbie's eye is doing better, and that Murph ate his food! Hopefully his digestive system is on the mend!
They're lucky to have a mama that cares so much.


----------

